
'Dr. Phil and Dr. Oz aren’t Covid-19 experts, but they're talking about it on TV - MilnerRoute
https://www.boston.com/news/national-news-2/2020/04/18/dr-phil-and-dr-oz-arent-coronavirus-experts-so-why-are-they-talking-about-it-on-tv-news
======
countzeroasl
That's the great thing. You don't actually have to know anything about
anything you're talking about and people will listen to you because you are a
"celebrity". It happens all the time, across all spectrums and views. It's
been happening for a very long time. This isn't particularly surprising, or
unique.

~~~
weare138
I guess what makes this situation different is what their doing is borderline
criminal and it's probably going to get people killed.

------
musicale
I'm not sure anyone is really a covid-19 expert, but at least Dr. Dre and Dr.
Oz are actual physicians.

